# LOTTO: Angebliche Vertragsumstellung ist Telefonbetrug



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2013)

http://www.lotto-niedersachsen.de/downloads/174/ger.pdf



> Die neueste Masche: Die Anrufer behaupten, Lotto-Niedersachsen müsste wegen angeblicher technischer Umstellungen in der Lotto-Zentrale in Hannover alle bestehenden Verträge kündigen und dann neu aufsetzen. Aus diesem Grund sollen die Angerufenen ihre Bankverbindungen und Geburtsdaten am Telefon preisgeben. Diese aktuell geschilderten Anrufe erfolgen aus Slowenien (Vorwahl 00386).


 
Falls jemand eine der Anrufernummern kennt, bitte melden/posten.

Beispiele für eingesetzte slowenische Nummern (die freilich Vollfälschungen sein KÖNNEN und nicht unbedingt etwa auf ein slowenisches Callcenter deuten müssen):


> Ich hatte ebenfalls gerade einen Anruf, bei mir von der Nummer (00) +386 4 922 6337.
> Es ging hier auch um die Jubiläumsziehung 6 aus 49, nix aus von wegen Lotto o.ä.
> Ich hätte angeblich letztes Jahr einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und dieser sollte nun um drei Monate verlängert werden.
> Achtet bitte IMMER darauf, dass ihr NIEMALS das Wort JA benutzt (noch nicht einmal damit melden). Es besteht bei solchen Anrufen oftmals die Möglichkeit, dass die Anrufe entsprechend zurecht geschnitten werden.


siehe auch


> Selina schreibt am 31.05.2013 um 16:05
> Ich erhalte seit einigen Tagen regelmäßig Anrufe von folgender Nummer +38649226337, jetzt bin ich auch mal an mein Handy gegangen und mir wurde gesagt ein Gewinnspiel an dem ich teilnehme läuft aus und ob ich dies nicht verlängern möchte


 
+38649226337
0038649226337

dazu (unabhängig von obigen Zitaten) interessant:


> Icke
> 5. März 2013
> VORSICHT vor diesen Anrufen ! Ich habe in so einem Call Center 5 Wochen lang gearbeitet bis ich raus bekam was wir den leuten da aufschwatzen sollen….ich war total fertig deswegen und habe sofort gekündigt! auf meinen lohn warte ICH auch noch….also die zocken nicht nur euch ab, sondern auch die mitarbeiter. die firma die bei euch angerufen hat heisst B.W.W Media Promition GmbH aus Berlin, Landsberger Allee 131c, 10369 Berlin. Meinen Namen werde ich nicht nennen, aus Angst das es für mich Konsequenzen geben könnte. Die Jubiläumsaktion 6 aus 49 Lotto existiert NICHT ! Alle Angestellten müssen einen Leittext befolgen und unter Druck soviele “Kunden” wie möglich schreiben bzw besser gesagt abzocken…


s.a.
http://web111.smithers.kundenserver...ls-beworbenen-tankgutscheinen-haftet-mit.html
(wegen der unklaren Relevanz des letzten Teils wurden hier nicht alle Rechercheergebnisse erwähnt)


----------

